# BUG REPORT-L182- Favorite Lists



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

In the beginning we could add locals to our favorite list. With 180 this was taken away. I reported this right away on a previous thread. Seems this would be easy to re-instate. On my favorite list I am required to key in each station number and the same if i want to switch to another local.


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

I can confirm this. Still can't add local's to favorite lists.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Correct. They show up in the list of available channels now, but still can't be saved to a favorites list.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Here's a new twist: TNT-HD can't be added to a favorites list. It shows up in the list of channels when you are trying to set it up, and you can select it, but when you save the list, 9420 doesn't appear in the guide when you go to that favorites list.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I have sucessfully added 9420 to a favorites list. I do not have OTA, which might be related to this problem. I've seen a post where the added channel(s) did not show up until after a hard reboot, apparently due to the database corruption that seems to be rampant within the 921.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I was able to add TNT-HD with no problem. It took overnight to get guide info more than 2 hours ahead though.

-Chris


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

My HDTV PLUS List has all the sat HD channels except the HD demo and the PPV channel.

It also has all my local HD channels.

And a couple of SD channels, Tech TV, NASA Channel, HGTV, and FoxNews channel.


I had no trouble adding the TNTHD channel after it came on. 

L182 made it work here but L180, I could not add any of the channels. I could create the HDTV PLUS title for a favorites but the list was all channels and I couldn't modify it.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Don, if you added your local HD channels to your favorite list, I sure would like to know how. I've tried and tried, with no luck. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I just add to my favorites, however, they never show up?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, I had a Favorites HDTV Plus list! But I just checked and, indeed the list was emptied of the Off air channels except for two. Strange! Those are the same two that I never lost when all others would be lost. Those two stations do not send PSIP either. I just tried to add them to their own off air favorites list. OK, was able to make up such a list but when saved and then accessed, I could not find all the off air channels. The list was empty! Just more strange stuff WRT the OTA channels.


----------



## muenchris (Jan 16, 2004)

Looks like the favorite lists are frozen until a reboot (pull power plug). 
I rebooted my 912 and after the reboot I could reassign favorites to my list - but not more then 28 (in earlier version I had way more in my list). Once I store the list, I cannot change it anymore until I hard reboot the 921 again. 
That looks like a memory overflow or similar in the favorite-list-management software. 
I reprogrammed my favorite list three times today - everytime I had to pull the plug and wait 7 min for the device to reboot. Pretty uncomfortable:-(

Does anybody know a trick how to get this going again?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Dewey-
Try this- Create an OTA favorites list. Then, save it as you would normally. Try to look for it, You probably will have the OTA there but no entries. Now, leave it on the OTA guide with no entries but cancel out of the guide. Your OTA channels should scroll with channel up/down only. Go back to modify the favorites list and add 1 or 2 sat channels. save it and now look at the guide, it will list those new sat channels but still no OTA channels. However, if you cancel out of the guide but stay in the OTA favorites list, you should be able to scroll through the OTA channels plus, now, the 2 sat channels you added.

I ran these tests after I realized you were partially correct in that the guide does not show the favorites OTA listed but the list is there if you only want to have reception on them. This probably why I was using my OTA list plus my HDTVPLUS Favorites. I didn't consider scrolling through the guide to them because their is no useful info in the guide anyway. But, when I used my HDTVPLUS favorites, I would get the OTA + the HDTV channels and about 4 of the sat channels I added as well. So, yes, I can still add OTA to a favorites list and it sticks, but they don't show up in the guide. For me they only show up in the All channels Favorites list, but just the channels number.

Hope you can find some limited use for OTA favorites as I have. Let me know if yours works the same way.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Don, in the past, I had my favorite list which consisted only of those channels I watch(not the entire All Channel). It included the four local hd stations. I have them, now, on all chan and all sub lists, but not on My list. To get to the locals from my list I punch in the three digit station number. If I want another I must punch in that channel number. If I go to the all sub list I can scroll thru all my locals. But then have to go to my favorites to get only my satellite channels i watch. Prior to 180 these locals could be added to my favorite lists that i watch. I tried some of your methods, however, could not add to my list, only to all sub. Thanks for your help. Maybe in the next release we will get this feature back.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

What I was suggesting is that the locals were not in the list but in a channel up-down, you could scroll through just them that you entered after selecting the special favorites list. Just none in the favorites guide.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

deweybrunner said:


> Don, in the past, I had my favorite list which consisted only of those channels I watch(not the entire All Channel). It included the four local hd stations. I have them, now, on all chan and all sub lists, but not on My list. To get to the locals from my list I punch in the three digit station number. If I want another I must punch in that channel number. If I go to the all sub list I can scroll thru all my locals. But then have to go to my favorites to get only my satellite channels i watch. Prior to 180 these locals could be added to my favorite lists that i watch. I tried some of your methods, however, could not add to my list, only to all sub. Thanks for your help. Maybe in the next release we will get this feature back.


I am having the same problem with local channels and OTA. I can't add them to a favorites list. I HAVE to use all channel or Sub channel to access through the browse or guide. I can just key the local & OTA channel numbers, and not use my fav list, to keep down the scroll time of using the the all or sub guides.
Looks like I'll have to use use "favorite channels" on the Pronto for all local and OTA.
Has anyone found a workaround for this or have an idea of a fix date?
Thanks,


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No workaround available, and it's on the list to be fixed, but frankly it's a lesser priority than the core stability of the 921 at this point. The fix won't be in the next software version which you'll see, but it may slip into the one after that. 

My guess is that we'll see at least 2 and probably 3 more software versions before the end of next month.


----------

